# New Amateur Contest Sanctioning



## HeavenBoundHogSmoker (Aug 23, 2009)

My name is Rodney Richardson, my wife Connie and I compete as Heaven Bound Hog Smokers.

 After cooking a non sanctioned local contest we decided we would offer another alternative and keep it just amateur. We would like to invite anyone interested to visit our web site at www.AmateurBarbeque.com

  We also would love input / feedback about our rules.

 I know KCBS is the best plan going so we based it on that but changed some things as not to be complete copy cats. We think there are allot of contest that would never go to the pro sanctioning and that is what we are targeting, not to compete with the established sanctioning bodies. Rather we are filling a growing niche for small local organizations and a stepping stone for teams that desire to move up.


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 24, 2009)

KCBS will license a 1st year event for free
The IBCA charges $25 to sanction

Consider working inside the system


----------



## HeavenBoundHogSmoker (Aug 25, 2009)

I respect and have agreed with your opinion for the four years that I have competed.  I am a KCBS member and a CBJ . I still cook their contest. I knew I would get this kind of knee jerk reaction by current professional cooks . 

   We have been asked to cook five different local non sanctioned cook offs in the last six months. When I asked why they didn't get sanctioned they didn't want to go the touring pro route. I know KCBS will do backyard events but they do want them to progress to a pro/backyard contest.

  Like I said we don't intend to take away from the pro sanctioning , just trying to get these little contest regulated. Some of the rules are not thought through at these contest and we thought we could help keep the chaos down
so the organizers could be successful in raising funds not making enemy's with there contestants.

 Examples of the type of contest I talking about are local high school boosters, Churches, Fire Depts. small town civic groups that want all local teams involved in the competitions. 

  I know I don't have to tell you that competition BBQ is ever growing and changing there are many average backyard cooks that never want to move on to the contest circuit. When this type cook joins the KCBS and cooks in the Backyard events at contest they just don't come away with the same experience as the pros do. Last The feed back that I am receivingis telling me that there is a need for contest  as well as a society just for these local amateur cooks.

  I hope you can see where I am coming from  

Rodney,
Heaven Bound Hog Smokers
www.AmateurBarbeque.com


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 25, 2009)

What about looking at others like the IBCA...big outfit but not the judging issues that many forum dwellers seem to harp on...might be worth a look.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 25, 2009)

Tried the same thang with Chili. Formed it along the lines of a club..such as a home brew type club..model airplanes etc. Worked purty good till everybody sorta ran out of steam on it. Would be very easy to swing a similar format over to bbq. If you need any help holler. 

bigwheel


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 25, 2009)

Good Luck with your efforts
I have done cook offs from 6 to 59 teams
The lil ones are always more fun
They wont get touring pros if they have very 
small prize pools and no state championships


----------

